# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Rocha viva

## Pedro Venancio

Caros amigos fiz este post não a titulo de pedir ajuda mas simplesmente para demonstrar o que encontrei por estas bandas.

Como referi num outro post meu eu vim morar para o Brasil mas o vicio também veio entao estou prestes a fazer um aqua de 100x60x40. Visto isto e porque aqui na praia a rocha vai dando a costa ou e de fácil coleta por vezes trago alguma para casa pois tenciono construir o layout com rocha morta e depois ciclar com água do mar e alguma rocha viva daqui mesmo.

Então a uns dias atrás apanhei algumas rochas e gostava de partilhar com vocês algumas delas. As fotos das rochas que vos mostro não estão lavadas quando tirei a fotografia mas neste momento estas e muitas outras estão dentro do autoclismo para se irem lavando e livrando de sujidade e bicharada.

Abraços 

hdr_00082_0.jpg

hdr_00087_0.jpg

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas ...

Pq autoclismo? Isso era apanhar e ir directo para dentro de um balde com água do mar para ir ciclando.

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boa tarde Rui.
Concordo, bem que podia ir logo para dentro de um balde para ciclar logo. A questao e que ainda nao sei quando e que terei aquario pronto pois ainda nem o vidro cortei.
Aqui construir um aquario e um pouco caro por isso tem que ser bem pesquisado para se conseguir ter alguma coisa boa mas nao pagar um preço absurdo. Dou um exemplo, no meu caso procurei um particular que faz manutençao de aquarios e pedi um orcamento que foi de 480 reais, depois pedi outro numa loja de aquariofilia e deram de 750 reais...e estou so a falar do vidro e da colagem, sem suporte, sem movel, sem nada. Entao que se for eu a comprar o vidro directamente na fabrica sai muito mais barato do que ir na vidreira.
Assim sendo e como o projecto ainda vai demorar muito tempo resolvi ir apanhando algumas rochas que vou encontrando e que acho terem um formato e textura indicados para o que quero. Quanto a ciclar ja nao creio que seja necessario porque eu irei construir o layout, usar cola para colar rochas e pretendo fazer com rocha morta. Alem disso acho que em vez de a ter dentro de uma caixa a apanhar po e formigas dentro do autoclismo ela vai ficar limpa de qualquer bicharoco e depois tera o seu tempo para ciclar dentro do aquario.

A uns tempos encotrei foi um lugar que tem piscinas naturais e em algumas delas eu encontrei uma boa quantidade de rocha viva mas em bolas devido a ser um lugar mexido pelas ondas durante a mare cheia. Para terem uma ideia sao pequnas bolas de rocha viva do tamanho de ovos de codorniz e no maximo do tamanho de ovos de galinha. Acho que irei aproveita-las como bio balls naturais.

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos de algumas rochas que na verdade sao esqueletos de coral mas atençao, todas estas rochas sao apanhadas no areal depois de terem dado a costa.

hdr_00094_0.jpg
hdr_00101_0.jpg
hdr_00104_0.jpg

----------

